# The Reel Trimmer



## moose420 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got a chance to try that new machine  The Reel trimmer, On my crop last week. The thing is unbelievable , wacked down a bunch and had it done in no time flat. Super good job when they say it does 40lbs wet in a hour they weren't kidding!


----------

